# 2008 Keystone Outback 26Rks Camper Trailer



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

2008 Keystone Outback 26RKS Camper Trailer $17500 (North Kingstown)

Save thousands on a like new 2008 Keystone Outback camper. The outback is one of the top campers out there! This is your chance to own a true American dream at a low price! The camper has a 30,000 btu heating and 13,500 btu cooling system to camp in comfort. The trailer is immaculate and features gaucho seating, Awning and outside grill. The suggested list price on this trailer is over $25K!!!! My loss is your gain. Here is a ad to give you a idea of what the new ones go for. http://www.abrv.com/travel-trailer/2010/keystone-outback/108426 This wont last long! 1st $17,500 takes it. Call Dan @ 401-486-9233 or Email [email protected]


----------

